# Ford 5000 Engine RPM



## browndd1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just had my simms pump rebuilt and turned up. Will turning up the pump cause the engine to turn more rpm? The tach is pegged while the throttle is wide open and the engine misfires while wide open with no load on it. Timing is set to 19 btdc.


----------



## browndd1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tractor does not miss a beat wide open high range 8th gear but the tach shows 3000 rpm wide open. Valves, compression?


----------

